# Aggressions-thread



## TheBASStian (18. Oktober 2005)

Okay, ihr Vollzeit-Streithähne und Feierabend-Dampfablasser...
Es wird Winter, das Tageslicht ist jetzt schon jetzt knapp und das Forum euer zweites Zuhause?
Ab sofort besteht die Möglichkeit, sämtliche weniger unterhaltsamen Streitereien über gebrochene Rahmen, freche Bezichtigungen, Großmäuler die es drauf haben und Großmäuler, die es nicht drauf haben in diesen Räumen mietfrei fortzusetzen.
Dazu bitte bei ersten Anzeichen von aggressivem Posten die Antwort samt dem streitauslösenden post in diesem thread einfügen.
Das entlastet die threads, schont die Nerven derer, die kein Bock auf eine seitenlange Meinungsverschiedenheit zweier Einzelner haben und ergibt eine spektakuläre Liste von ZOFF!!!   Yeees!

Und: Wer sozusagen in den AGGRO-Thread "geführt" wird, war scheinbar nicht höflich genug.

Ferner schließe ich eine Wette ab: BS XL hat in 6 Monaten am meisten posts hier!      

Viel Spaß beim konstruktiven Zoffen.


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Oktober 2005)

Also Pauschal sag ich mal: IHR STINKT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (18. Oktober 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> Also Pauschal sag ich mal: IHR STINKT!



Ich nehme an...   DU STINKST!!!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (18. Oktober 2005)

kannst ja mal riechen....*deinen kopf unter meiner axel reib*


----------



## trialsrider (18. Oktober 2005)

Hallo hier ich will auch riechen!!! 

Aber ganz ruhig jungs hab echt keinen Bock in nem guten Thread wie
diesem nur agressionen und so zu lesen.....  
also bleibt auch hier immer freundlich und kommt net
vom thema ab!


----------



## TheBASStian (18. Oktober 2005)

Freundlich sein hieße ja vom Thema abzukommen...
Und wenn man mich mal eben samt bike nach Malle beamen würde, würd ich dafür sogar deinen Achselschweiß ertragen, Kamikazepfeife!


----------



## jem23 (19. Oktober 2005)

*schnüffel* hier müffeltz


----------



## Benzman22 (19. Oktober 2005)

Finger in de Po MEXIKO  

Anal is gut wens stinke dut  

Alles Gute aus der Pfalz


----------



## würfelglück (19. Oktober 2005)

Mir widerstrebt dieser Tonfall, irgendwie billig. 

Man kann doch auch ganz gepflegt beschreiben wie beispielsweise Geschlechtsteile anderer männlicher Forums(noch)mitglieder sich überraschenderweise in den (bekannterweise auf Druck oder Zug belasteten) Streben einer minimal schleifenden 8"-Scheibenbremse verklemmen.

Nur mal so als Anregung. Es muß doch nicht immer gleich um Körpergeruch gehen.


----------



## TheBASStian (27. Oktober 2005)

trialsrider schrieb:
			
		

> Neee Junge! Die kombination machts! Wir haben die dicken Dinger UND
> die krasse Technik!   Darauf stehen se....Bei euch sieht man ja garnet auf was ihr da rumhampelt.




...und ab in den Aggressionsthread!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (27. Oktober 2005)

26" is ********, ********, ******** und völlig unstylisch.

Ich finds übrigens absolut ******** das, weil ich nen satz mit ******** oder **** schreibe, ******** und **** hier gleich zensiert wird. Denn ****en ist ja auch nicht zensiert.

los gebts mir jetzt *g* 

/edit ****en is doch zensiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialsrider (27. Oktober 2005)

KAMIkazerider schrieb:
			
		

> 26" is ********, ********, ******** und völlig unstylisch.
> 
> Ich finds übrigens absolut ******** das, weil ich nen satz mit ******** oder **** schreibe, ******** und **** hier gleich zensiert wird. Denn ****en ist ja auch nicht zensiert.
> 
> ...



 tssss!!

Nimm erstma deine Vitamine Opi!


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2005)

ok.. is ja der aggressionen thread.. also

ich heute mit ner kleinen streeter/dirter/bmxer gruppe vors rathaus ein paar sachen springen.. es war schon knapp 9 uhr, sprich in heidenheim is nix los... plötzlich kommt nen fetter ordnungsamt typ, und kommt _obwohl_ ich grade "sitze" und nicht springe direkt ausm auto auf mich zu und meint, wenn er mich noch einmal sieht krieg ich ne anzeige.. gut und schön, ich hab gefragt ob ich auf der anderen seite des rathauses fahren kann und der meint, da kann ich machen was ich will.. 
also, ich ab hinters radhaus, und ~ 10 minuten später kommt (um ~ 9 uhr in ner kleinstadt, um nicht zu sagen dorf) der nächste ordnungsamt typ, steigt aus und kommt obwohl ich _wieder_ sitze direkt auf mich zu und sagt jetzt krieg ich ne anzeige, und wenn ich diskutiere direkt noch eine wegen meinem nicht stvo gerechten bike (seit wann kriegt man dafür ne anzeige!?) .. jeder versuch ihm klarzumachen das sein kollege vor ein paar minuten gesagt hat wir dürfen hier fahren scheiterte ... dann hat er meine daten aufgenommen, hat noch ein bisschen gemekert und ist gegangen.. super, so ein fetter scheiss tag..


----------



## ChrisKing (28. Oktober 2005)

loolz


----------



## tommytrialer (28. Oktober 2005)

münchner trialer sind nicht cool...einfach so................


----------



## Scr4t (28. Oktober 2005)

@ isah... X_x o_0

das is ma strange, naja so ist das im dorf, die "kantenzerstörer" sind allseits bekannt^^

ich wette du würdest selbst ohne Rad ne anzeige bekommen ^^

Isah:"ich hab doch nichts.."
Polizist unterbricht ihn:"Diskutieren sie jetzt nicht rum, sonst bekommen sie noch ne anzeige wegen Beleidigung dazu"


----------



## Tretschwein (28. Oktober 2005)

@ ISAH

man muss ja nicht alles mit sich machen lassen...

es gibt solche hunde...solche hurensöhne maaaaannn. ich kenne solche situationen auch zur genüge....

ordnungsamt ist ja nicht polizei, weiß garnet ob die ein recht haben deine daten zu bekommen etc.

also ich war früher immer ziemlich unklug, hab sofort rumgeschimpft etc, hab aber drausgelernt. ich versuche eigentlich jetzt immer diplomatie, oder einfach sagen jaaa tut mir leid...ein bisschen wartn und weiter gehts  

aber bei manchen leuten is einfach schluss da beschimpf ich gnadenlos bzw provoziere...
mir hat zumbeispiekl mal ein cholerischer bluthochdruckalkoholiker gesagt : "dein vater hätteb dich besser gegen die wand gewichst!"  

dann ist natürlich schluss mit diplomatie.

ich würde auf jeden fall immer versuchen mich zu arragieren, richtig rumschleimen etc hauptsache man kann weiter trialen anbstatt direkt stunk zu machen und dann echt ne anzeige zu bekommen. naja den ordnungsamtshunden hätte ich jedenfalls nicht meine personalien gegeben. das gibt elenden papierkrieg und es kostet zumindest bearbeitungsgebühr und in so einem bürakratischen gebilde hast du keine chance auf leichte aufklärung.

naja so weit

felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2005)

mmmhhhh... gute frage, vll hätte ich denen echt nicht meine daten geben müssen.. 

najo, meinen eltern ists egal, die mögen die truppe auch nicht.. also von dem her ists ok .. hätte mehr ärger geben können


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (28. Oktober 2005)

ich liebe es stress mit den Ordnungshütern zu haben..... frei nach dem Motto..... CATCH ME IF YOU CAN.... hat bis jetzt noch niemand geschafft...


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2005)

na in braunschweig ist das was anderes..

wenn ich weg gefahren wäre, dann hätte der typ seinen kollegen gefragt, der hätte gesagt das seine frau mal erzählt hat das ihre freundin ne freundin hat deren sohn nen fahrrad ohne sattel fährt.. und schwupp hätte sie mich gehabt  so ist das hier in dörfern...


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (28. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> na in braunschweig ist das was anderes..
> 
> wenn ich weg gefahren wäre, dann hätte der typ seinen kollegen gefragt, der hätte gesagt das seine frau mal erzählt hat das ihre freundin ne freundin hat deren sohn nen fahrrad ohne sattel fährt.. und schwupp hätte sie mich gehabt  so ist das hier in dörfern...



genauso siehts aus!!    

Jan


----------



## Lanoss (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich mag DICH nicht. Und DU weißt wieso.


----------



## tobsen (28. Oktober 2005)

tommytrialer schrieb:
			
		

> münchner trialer sind nicht cool...einfach so................


----------



## isah (28. Oktober 2005)

ich find deine sonnebrille ********...


----------



## Monty98 (28. Oktober 2005)

schei$e...alles schei$e


ALLES!










...hurz


----------



## locdog (28. Oktober 2005)

oder man kennt gut den ortlichen polizei schef dann hat man ruhe mit knolche obwohl manchmal gehen die mir trotzde auf dem geist nur einen knolchen habedn die bis jetzt nicht ausgeschrieben.
manche sachen in PL sind doch schon was feines, es geht nicht uber beziehungen


----------



## Lanoss (29. Oktober 2005)

Erst ein Beitrag von Braunschweig XL!

Ist er vieleicht doch nett?
Verstellt er sich nur?
Hat er sich ein 26"er besorgt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cycophilipp (30. Oktober 2005)

Fahrräder und solche die ein Fahrrad darstellen aber keinen Sattel haben sind ultrahäßich  hoch leben sollen Trialrahmen mit Sattelrohren mit Loch und Klemmung oben drin ROFL


----------



## trialsrider (30. Oktober 2005)

cycophilipp schrieb:
			
		

> Fahrräder und solche die ein Fahrrad darstellen aber keinen Sattel haben sind ultrahäßich  hoch leben sollen Trialrahmen mit Sattelrohren mit Loch und Klemmung oben drin ROFL



Bist ja bloß neidisch das du net so nen tollen Analhobel hast wie wir!


----------



## cycophilipp (30. Oktober 2005)

nein,ich hab nen zu fetten Arsch und bin zu ungelenkig und will auf diesem Wege davon ablenken


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (1. November 2005)

Lanoss schrieb:
			
		

> Erst ein Beitrag von Braunschweig XL!
> 
> Ist er vieleicht doch nett?
> Verstellt er sich nur?
> Hat er sich ein 26"er besorgt?




Seit ihr nicht alle stolz auf mich   
Frieden Freunde 

PS: Ich??? 26"?   ....Haben Engel Hörner??? oder Teufel Flügel??? nur über meine Leiche   ......26"...ttttzzzzz...NIEMALS!!!


----------



## jem23 (1. November 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> schei$e...alles schei$e
> 
> 
> ALLES!
> ...



WORD!!!! mein compi is kaput, der november kickt voll rein mit scheisswetter, ich hab endlich mal richtig hornhaut aufgebaut (sogar am bremsfinger) und jetz is mein bike 2wochen unavailable, wir schreiben bwl und ich hab noch nich gelernt, im fernsheen kommt nur shaize... shaize über shaize...


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2005)

naja...mein november hört sich ja net so blöd an:

 
5.nov > geburtstag > kohle/saufen  
12. nov. > innsbruck > trialn (vorraussichtlich)

 
29.nov > bwl-schularbeit > selbstmord


----------



## LauraPalmer (1. November 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> 12. nov. > innsbruck > trialn (vorraussichtlich)



das will ich euch Elenden auch geraten haben!


----------



## isah (8. Januar 2006)

morgen abgabe von presentation über dadaismus (eigentlich vor 2 wochen), dienstag gfs in bio (aids) mittwoch franz arbeit und direkt mathe KA.

Ausserdem ist trial dank schnee echt beschissen.. und als ob das nicht reicht, ist mir heute auch noch mein 2 wochen altes kettenschloss gerissen.

ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## esgey (8. Januar 2006)

HAHA, Du Spast   (hier darf ich ja   )

Seit wann benutzt man denn ein Kettenschloss?
Sowas macht man nur ans Einkaufsrad seiner Oma!
Und auch nur dann wenns was zu erben gibt.

Dünntschüß ihr Sackgesichter (figgt eure Müdder)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (13. Januar 2006)

Sry für Doppelpost!  

Aber....

Soll es das schon wieder gewesen sein mit dem Aggro-Frett?  

Warum ist hier so leer, wo sich doch schon die Stamm-Mitglieder beschweren, dass es hier so infantil zu geht?

Nur heisse Luft? Oda watt?


----------



## Monty98 (13. Januar 2006)

esgey schrieb:
			
		

> Sry für Doppelpost!
> 
> Aber....
> 
> ...



ach halt doch die fresse. sonst komm ich rauf und polier sie dir.
YES...das tat gut    



natürlich nur spaß.


----------



## Kadara (13. Januar 2006)

Was?
Nur Spaß? Spaß könnt ihr zuhause machen! Hier ist das Leben, und das ist nicht Nett!!!!! Man man, manchmal glaub ich echt ich muß den Sport wechseln, nur Weicheier und Sockenbügler hier? Ihr Kotz mich alle an mit euren nettigkeiten, da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch. Seit doch alle mal realistisch zueinander und reißt euch gegenseitig den Ar5ch auf, sonst wird das hier nie was.
Könnt mich alle mal!
Wünsch euch allen Hals- und Beinbruch im warsten sinne des Wortes.
Verreckt doch!!!!


----------



## esgey (13. Januar 2006)

Kadara schrieb:
			
		

> Was?
> Nur Spaß? Spaß könnt ihr zuhause machen! Hier ist das Leben, und das ist nicht *Nett*!!!!! Man man, manchmal glaub ich echt ich muß den Sport wechseln, nur Weicheier und Sockenbügler hier? Ihr *Kotz* mich alle an mit euren *nettigkeiten*, da kommt mir echt die Galle hoch.* Seit* doch alle mal realistisch zueinander und reißt euch gegenseitig den Ar5ch auf, sonst wird das hier nie was.
> Könnt mich alle mal!
> Wünsch euch allen Hals- und Beinbruch im *warsten* *sinne* des Wortes.
> Verreckt doch!!!!



Na, Du bekackter Legastheniker!?!  

Das lernen wir aber noch mal, gell?


----------



## Kadara (13. Januar 2006)

Willste hier den Dicken machen oder wie?
Nur weil ich zu blöd zum schreiben bin und mir der Duden am Allerwertesten vorbei geht mich hier blöd angraben oder wie?  
Schonmal dran gedacht das es Leute gibt die keinen Schulabschluß haben und stolz sind auf das bißchen Deutsch das sie können?
Und meiner is trotzdem länger wie deiner, da führt keine Rechtschreibreform der Welt dran vorbei .
PS:
Wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## TheBASStian (13. Januar 2006)

Kadara schrieb:
			
		

> Und meiner is trotzdem länger *wie* deiner,



Richtig wäre: "als"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esgey (15. Januar 2006)

TheBASStian schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig wäre: "als"


LOL

@Legastheniker

Das mit dem Schwanzlängenkrams können wir ja bei Gelegenheit ausdiskutieren!  
Wobei ich behaupten möchte, dass Du da,entgegen Deiner Behauptung, den "Kürzeren" ziehst.  

Das mit dem Schulabschluss sollte kein Problem sein. Ich glaube, wenn man links und rechts annähernd auseinander halten kann, bekommt man in Dt. schon nen Hauptschulabschluß aufs Auge gedrückt. Um die Statistik zu schönen.


----------



## Torkas (2. August 2012)

WAS? Seit 2006 ist hier nichts mehr los?!
Fällt euch nichts mehr ein oder was?
Schwachmaten -.-

Ach, außerdem: Ich hab den längsten.

Richtig niveauloser Thread, naja ich finds geil


----------



## kamo-i (2. August 2012)




----------



## Torkas (2. August 2012)

Waaah!


----------



## family-biker (2. August 2012)

mich regen leute auf die alte threads ausgraben...

...hehe


----------

